
Can Grade-Skipping Close the STEM Gender Gap? - mayava
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2017/04/can-grade-skipping-close-the-stem-gender-gap/523305/?utm_source=fbb&amp;single_page=true
======
robtkiller
The gender gap in general is a complicated subject. Pushing gifted young women
to skip grades in order to 'have it all' seems like well intentioned but
perhaps misguided. Does anyone else think that adding pressure to women to
skip grades is a bit of a double standard?

